# Random Farm Pictures from vacation week



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Just before sunset after a rain storm.







Our grand-daughter helping with farm chores.  Some call it manual labor...We call it learning responsibility and having fun.  







Redneck swimming pool.







One of the coolest frogs I've ever seen.  The brown was literally copper color with sparkles in it.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty. I don't think that I would get that close to my cattle.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 11, 2013)

I understand Glenmar.  We each have different situations don't we?  Our cattle are handled on a daily basis.  Brushed or petted, fed out of a little grain bucket, at the very least talked to.   Something to keep them semi-hands on when need be.  The black on you see standing off is standing off because he is not so trusting of children.  But he was too nosey not to come take a look and see what was going on.  The rest of the herd are all nosey and wanted to see if perhaps what ever we were doing involved FOOD!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2013)

so,  I have been too busy to post for a week now... and still don't have time... *BUT* I just had HAD HAD to say I love the pics!
COWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

That is like my dream!!!!!!!!!!!!

The baby in a bucket... priceless! 

So that is the _"silver lining"_ .... would like to see that here... rain rain and more rain... we need a boat! 

Now, I am a frog lover and that is* beautiful* We use to raise all kinds of frogs- dendrobates, phyllobates, mantella, whites and more ! I have lots of pics of the incredible creation of our Creator on my Website too! Call me nuts... but a cool frog, bug, turtle, snake, flower, sunset.... how can you not share it!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!  What's up with that poor baby in a washtub?  In my neck of the woods we use the turkey roaster at that age.


----------



## annageckos (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice photos, I think the frog is a pickerel frog.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 27, 2013)

Things are really mooooving on the farm.  

Every farm needs some good supervisors right?







The farmer is making a retaining wall that will be the back wall to the cows cooling shelter.  







And the pigs finally arrived.













And what are those white things near the sand pile?  Oh yes...more supervisors!


----------

